# (RAF Alconbury) Cell Phone/Land Line/Broadband/Rental Housing



## CGI (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My family and I will be moving to the UK this summer for a 3-year work assignment at RAF Alconbury and have some questions about communication services. 

1.) Cell service. Presumably we will need to cancel our US-based cell service (verizon) and pick up a local UK provider. Which providers offer good packages for international calling (Europe and the US)? What should I look for when comparing plans? Hown much should I plan on this costing?

2.) Land line. My wife will be teleworking for her US employer and will be spending a LOT of time on the phone to the US. What would be her best option in the UK? Are there companies in the UK offering VOIP service to the US with "unlimited" calling? Would a Vonage system purchased in the US work in the UK for this?

3.) Broadband. Because my wife will be teleworking it is important we have a good broadband connection. I'll be working at RAF Alconbury and we would like to live in the country by I fear that, like in the US, broadband may not be available at homes in the countryside? Is this assumption correct? Who are the providers? What service should I be looking for for high quality high speed internet access? How much should we plan on this costing?

4.) Rental housing. Obviously broadband access is a limiting factor for us as is proximity to Alconbury where our kids will be schooled. Appreciate any recommendations you might offer as to good places to live. And/or good rental agents in the area. 

Thanks for the help!!

Also, i


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Someone with experience in the UK market will no doubt jump in here with some specific suggestions, but I can give you a couple of ideas in the meantime.

Most of the major telephone/Internet providers in the UK (and in Europe overall) offer package deals that combine mobile phone, landline, Internet services and television services. Nearly all have packages that include unlimited calls to the US or within Europe, or within the UK, so it's pretty much mix 'n' match however you like. Check the websites for some of the major providers, like BT, Orange (be sure to put in "UK" if you google them - Orange exists in several European coutnries), Virgin, T-Mobile, etc. That will at least give you some idea of the going price of some of the packages available.

Broadband service is probably more available, even in the countryside, than in the US. The EU has been quite instrumental in making sure that Internet services are available throughout the EU.

There is also the option of using Skype (or another independent VOIP service) for your overseas calls. Skype has a number of add-on services you may find interesting - you can have a "local" phone number back in the US for folks to reach you in the UK, or you can get a Skype number to call frequently used numbers back there from any phone at Skype rates. The options are limited only by your imagination.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I can't answer your telephone questions as I haven't lived in the UK for many years but just wanted to say hello as Alconbury brings back so many memories.. I used to go dancing there in my teens. The first McDonalds in the UK was just outside the base but it closed down many many years ago. I remember going to watch Independence day and JKF at Peterboro cinema and the place was full of servicemen who stood up every time the USA national anthem was played.
Alconbury is a beautiful part of the country and has easy access to London, Peterboro, Cambridge.


----------



## charmingelements (Feb 13, 2011)

I went through the cell phone research when I first moved to Scotland last September. One thing you will need to be aware of (and I assume this will be the same for you) is that your US credit history means nothing in the UK. In the UK you must pass a credit check to get a cell phone. It took me a long time to realise this and I finally gave up trying to get a cell phone with a monthly plan. What I ended up doing was getting a SIM only plan where I had to buy my phone and get a SIM card with a plan on it. You can get SIM cards where you "top up" and add a certain amount of money to it (a waste in my opinion unless you never use your phone) or you can get a SIM card with a plan (for example I currently have unlimited text [people over here text a lot more than in America], 200 minutes, and no internet for about 10 pounds a month). I went with Virgin Mobile (and I also have Virgin Media for my broadband) but other carriers are T-Mobile, Orange, 3, Vodafone, O2. I bought my phone at the Carphone Warehouse (which has all different kinds of cellular services listed to chose from) for about 70 pounds (I got a nice one but you can get much cheaper or much more expensive) and then I have a thirty day rolling contract. I'd say plans run from around 10-40 pounds a month.

I call home to the US a lot since my parents are there. I thought about getting something on my phone but couldn't find a good deal since I wasn't eligible for a plan without a credit check (I think they said I needed to live here about 6 months before I could pass but I have heard there are ways around it if anyone knows). If I remember correctly, T-Mobile had an add-on for 5 pounds for either unlimited calls to the US and Canada or at least for a reduced rate. But what I decided to do was buy a Skype subscription for unlimited calls. It worked out to be about $6.99/month (at least that's what the price is now and they're having 15% off).

That's all I know about in regards to your question! For broadband I know there's Sky and Virgin. Not sure about country-side availability as I'm in a big city. I don't have a landline either but I stayed at a place that had a good deal with the US (I think it was free as long as you hung up every 10 minutes and called back which might get annoying if you have to keep calling back) and I think it was a package through Sky.


----------

